# 2022-23 Around The Valley



## Jason Svoboda

It's basketball season!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SIU gave Alabama a game with Jones and Domask held to single digits.


----------



## Bluethunder

Eh, maybe that’s impressive, maybe not. Just too hard to tell with exhibition games.

Kentucky played Missouri Western State tonight and only led by 8 at halftime I believe. Final score was 56-38. No one would believe that MWS is good enough to play within 20 of Kentucky night in and night out.

All that said, I still would rather beat Tusculum by 50 Tuesday than play close. But I won’t go overboard if we don’t play as well as I would like.


----------



## Blue Streaker

I think we’ll see a vanity of lineups and a deeper rotation than normal Which may effect outcome


----------



## bluestreak

Louisville got beat by a D2 team


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We win 80-53

Toledo let up and still rolled Valpo, 85-70.

UNI beat up on Wartburg 105-49.

Belmont beat Ohio, 70-69

Western Illinois upset Illinois State in Normal, 71-68.

SIU rolled Little Rock 94-63.

Bradley rolled Wisconsin-Parkside, 93-59.

St. Louis rolled Murray State, 91-68.

UIC rolled Trinity, 82-48.

Evansville up on Miami (OH) 70-63 at 5m mark.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Evansville wins. Nice.









						Evansville vs. Miami (OH) - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 7, 2022 | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN for the box score of the Evansville Purple Aces vs. Miami (OH) Redhawks NCAAM basketball game on November 7, 2022




					www.espn.com


----------



## pbutler218

Future opponent USI scored 91 points at Missouri but lost.


----------



## treeman

pbutler218 said:


> Future opponent USI scored 91 points at Missouri but lost.


Tough to do on that Isiah Mosely defense...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I really liked that WIU win over the Jailbirds. I think WIU had a decent squad last season if I remember correctly.

I've got to say it's always irritated me a little that the MVC has never gave them consideration for an invite. They're close by and have been a loyal founding MVFC member since it's creation in 1985. Kind of sad that the other MVC publics and ISU have never vouched for them if you ask me.


----------



## bluestreak

treeman said:


> Tough to do on that Isiah Mosely defense...


They played the University of Missouri, not Missouri State


----------



## TreeTop

bluestreak said:


> They played the University of Missouri, not Missouri State


He transferred to Mizzou.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> They played the University of Missouri, not Missouri State



He decided he wanted to be a bench dude in the SEC.









						Southern Indiana vs. Missouri - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 7, 2022 | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN for the box score of the Southern Indiana Screaming Eagles vs. Missouri Tigers NCAAM basketball game on November 7, 2022




					www.espn.com


----------



## treeman

bluestreak said:


> They played the University of Missouri, not Missouri State


Mosely is at Mizzou now....


----------



## BankShot

Any idea what the score was when USI's 6'10" Houston transfer fouled out?


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Evansville wins. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evansville vs. Miami (OH) - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 7, 2022 | ESPN
> 
> 
> Visit ESPN for the box score of the Evansville Purple Aces vs. Miami (OH) Redhawks NCAAM basketball game on November 7, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com











						Aces open David Ragland era with road victory - University of Evansville Athletics
					

Leading for 39 out of the 40 minutes, the University of Evansville men's basketball team opened the David Ragland era with a 78-74 victory over Miami Ohio on Monday




					gopurpleaces.com


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> He decided he wanted to be a bench dude in the SEC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Indiana vs. Missouri - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 7, 2022 | ESPN
> 
> 
> Visit ESPN for the box score of the Southern Indiana Screaming Eagles vs. Missouri Tigers NCAAM basketball game on November 7, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com


USI hit 14/17 3-pts hots in the 2nd half to bridge the gap...









						MU men's basketball forces turnovers, survives 3-point storm to defeat Southern Indiana
					

Kobe Brown recorded a double-double in Missouri's 97-91 season-opening win.




					www.columbiamissourian.com


----------



## pbutler218

Jason Svoboda said:


> Evansville wins. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evansville vs. Miami (OH) - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 7, 2022 | ESPN
> 
> 
> Visit ESPN for the box score of the Evansville Purple Aces vs. Miami (OH) Redhawks NCAAM basketball game on November 7, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com


I think Evansville might be decent this year. Don't know how deep they will be but they start a couple of 6'10 guys I believe. Might be tough to handle. Strawbridge is pretty good for them as well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> I think Evansville might be decent this year. Don't know how deep they will be but they start a couple of 6'10 guys I believe. Might be tough to handle. Strawbridge is pretty good for them as well.



Well, if Ragland is keeping the same system he used at Vincennes, they will likely be like us last year where they are up and down but when their guys are hitting, they could run people off the floor. Provided he can recruit, they will get better quickly and I know Rags was a boots on the ground guy there.


----------



## bluestreak

treeman said:


> Mosely is at Mizzou now....


Sorry Treeman - my reading comprehension sucks today.

The only curious line in the box score came alongside Isiaih Mosley’s name: The prolific shooter from Missouri State scored just four points off the bench but played only four minutes in the second half. Mosley finished a team-worst minus-3 in plus-minus. The Tigers were outscored by seven points in the brief time he played in the second half. But there was nothing Mosley did wrong, Gates insisted. He just happens to play on a team with enough balance and depth that some nights an expected contributor might watch from the bench.


----------



## landrus13

Looks like it was 95-88 Mizzou.


BankShot said:


> Any idea what the score was when USI's 6'10" Houston transfer fouled out


----------



## BankShot

pbutler218 said:


> I think Evansville might be decent this year. Don't know how deep they will be but they start a couple of 6'10 guys I believe. Might be tough to handle. Strawbridge is pretty good for them as well.


Bobe played 30 min, which must be an all-time high for the South Knox walk-on. I agree w/ a majority on the Aces Board re: someone else stepping into this position as the season rolls.


----------



## Gotta Hav

For Twitter people, this guy is almost a must to follow.   And the word on the street is, you have to take a drink every time he tweets “Former Kickapoo star”.  Whatever that means.  4q, got an answer for that?    Oh, and here's his MVC POWER RANKINGS as of 11/08/22.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590066839559741441


----------



## landrus13

Drake obliterated IUPUI last night 80-48, Not surprising though.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jailbirds hung on for dear life at the end to defeat EIU 54-49 over in Charleston.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590903266828861441








						Southern Illinois vs. Oklahoma State - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 10, 2022 | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN for the box score of the Southern Illinois Salukis vs. Oklahoma State Cowboys NCAAM basketball game on November 10, 2022




					www.espn.com
				




Oklahoma State may want to recruit someone that can shoot the damn ball. Can't do 4-16 from 3 in this era.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm very surprised SIU won that game.  I watched the first 10 minutes of the second half, and SIU looked overmatched and completely inept on offense.  I turned it off and obviously missed the good parts.


----------



## pbutler218

SIU lost their 6'10 big man for 6-8 weeks prior to this game. I believe he broke his hand in practice.


----------



## TreeTop

BrokerZ said:


> I'm very surprised SIU won that game.  I watched the first 10 minutes of the second half, and SIU looked overmatched and completely inept on offense.  I turned it off and obviously missed the good parts.


I watched too...stuck with it....and was so impressed with their fortitude!

They were down by 13 in the second half and OSU had just capped off a run with a massive dunk, the crowd was super into it, the announcers had pretty much written off the Salukis, and it felt like things were gonna get real ugly for the visitors.

But they just kept playing their game, chipped away at the lead, played good defense, and took their first lead since early in the first half with under 30 seconds to play.  Quite impressive. Turned me into a bit of a Saluki fan...but only a bit.


----------



## jturner38

I know this isn't related to basketball and I know we don't have a Men's Soccer team but I didn't where to put this but MVC Soccer is adding 3 schools for Men's Soccer. Western Michigan, Northern Illinois, and Bowling Green. Apparently the MAC announced that after next year they will no longer support Men's Soccer so schools have to find new homes.


----------



## Bluethunder

The old vs the new.

Loyola playing at UIC tonight. Ramblers an 11 point favorite.


----------



## dino

Bradley trying to claw back vs Utah state…


----------



## BrokerZ

Pretty terrible night for the MVC last night. All four teams lost, and lost BIG. UNI got beat by 13 to Richmond, Bradley lost at Utah State by 22, and Belmont lost at Furman by 15. The best showing was UIC, who lost to Loyola by only 7.

All four of those opponents are top-100 teams, but still…

The good vibes from SIU’s big win were covered with a wet blanket of performances last night.


----------



## DyedBlue

"Best Showing" is more than a bit subjective.  UNI losing on the road to defending A10 Champion Richmond is not a bad showing but I admit I don't know how they got to the 13 point deficit.   Down 20 at the half versus down 5 with two minutes to go cast an entirely different take on the result of losing by 13.

I would agree that UIC losing by 7 to Loyola may be indicative of a rapidly emerging improvement at UIC.   That would be a sequel to a movie we just witnessed over the past few season.


----------



## BrokerZ

DyedBlue said:


> "Best Showing" is more than a bit subjective.  UNI losing on the road to defending A10 Champion Richmond is not a bad showing but I admit I don't know how they got to the 13 point deficit.   Down 20 at the half versus down 5 with two minutes to go cast an entirely different take on the result of losing by 13.
> 
> I would agree that UIC losing by 7 to Loyola may be indicative of a rapidly emerging improvement at UIC.   That would be a sequel to a movie we just witnessed over the past few season.


Fair, but I think Loyola is better than Richmond.

I have a bit of a bone to pick with most of the MVC, so take my comments with a grain of salt. Just about every team in the league is down or worse than last year, we bring back the most scoring of any team in the league, yet we were picked to finish well behind bad teams like UNI.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

St. Louis boatraced Evansville in the 2nd half to a 83-65 win.
Murray State beat up some chick named Lindsey Wilson, 90-53.
Illinois State beat Northwestern.... State 69-67.

SIU vs USI and Western Michigan vs Valpo tomorrow.


----------



## BankShot

SIDEARMLiveStats
					

Real time live stats for your favorite team powered by SIDEARM Sports. One location for your team's Stat summaries, Individual stats, Team stats, Team leaders, Play by plays, Split Box scores and more.




					usiscreamingeagles.com


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Go USI! Listening to the game via SIU's radio broadcast.






						The Varsity Network
					






					thevarsitynetwork.com


----------



## BankShot

Watching on ESPN+ on the PC...I'll bet those SIU Radio-sters are pulling their hair out!









						Southern Illinois vs. Southern Indiana | Watch ESPN
					

Stream Southern Illinois vs. Southern Indiana on Watch ESPN




					www.espn.com


----------



## Sycamorefan96

SIU starting to come back.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

3:49 to go. 57-47 USI. Don't blow it USI!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

LOL 71-53 Final, Screaming Eagles win.


----------



## BankShot

Was that 4Q seated behind the USI bench chatting w/ Mervis? Schedule gets a lil' easier for USI w/ ND next & St. Boneventure around the corner.


----------



## PD INDY ALUM

Not sure what you guys are cheering about.  This is a bad loss for the MVC.  First game for USI against a division One opponent? And it happens to be the Saluki's??
We are headed down there soon and hope we play a lot better than SIU.  They shot poorly, and did not look anything like the team they had last year. Hope Valpo holds onagainst Western Michigan.  I respect ISU and SIU for going on the road to that bandbox gym.  Winning these games are important for multiple bids, come tournament time.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Guys, the days of multiple bids for the MVC are over. Not coming back unless someone wins 30+ games and beats multiple highly ranked P5 teams. Those bids are just never coming back. 

I still agree with PD though. This is a bad loss for the MVC. But pretty typical for SIU.


----------



## Huff77

PD INDY ALUM said:


> Not sure what you guys are cheering about.  This is a bad loss for the MVC.  First game for USI against a division One opponent? And it happens to be the Saluki's??
> We are headed down there soon and hope we play a lot better than SIU.  They shot poorly, and did not look anything like the team they had last year. Hope Valpo holds onagainst Western Michigan.  I respect ISU and SIU for going on the road to that bandbox gym.  Winning these games are important for multiple bids, come tournament time.


I think they, USI, went to Missouri and shot lights out in second half to be respectable earlier in the week.  8nteresting enough Salukis beat Oklahoma maybe same night?  Big 12 down this year?


----------



## Huff77

Huff77 said:


> I think they, USI, went to Missouri and shot lights out in second half to be respectable earlier in the week.  8nteresting enough Salukis beat Oklahoma maybe same night?  Big 12 down this year?


My bad...always forget Missouri is SEC, and it was OK state and not OK


----------



## BankShot

PD INDY ALUM said:


> Not sure what you guys are cheering about.  This is a bad loss for the MVC.  First game for USI against a division One opponent? And it happens to be the Saluki's??
> We are headed down there soon and hope we play a lot better than SIU.  They shot poorly, and did not look anything like the team they had last year. Hope Valpo holds onagainst Western Michigan.  I respect ISU and SIU for going on the road to that bandbox gym.  Winning these games are important for multiple bids, come tournament time.


LOL - Have you looked @ the "bandbox" in Valpo lately? Age of THEIR facility v. USI's?

Ya, looked like the Saluki's must've ridden horseback from Stillwater and arrived just prior to tipoff!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

PD INDY ALUM said:


> Not sure what you guys are cheering about.  This is a bad loss for the MVC.  First game for USI against a division One opponent? And it happens to be the Saluki's??
> We are headed down there soon and hope we play a lot better than SIU.  They shot poorly, and did not look anything like the team they had last year. Hope Valpo holds onagainst Western Michigan.  I respect ISU and SIU for going on the road to that bandbox gym.  Winning these games are important for multiple bids, come tournament time.


Here's my two reasons.

1) The biggest reason is that we no longer have to worry about being the first division 1 team to lose to USI. We don't even have to worry about being the first MVC team to lose to them either. I think this will likely take a lot of the pressure off of our team when we go down there and play them.

2) EIU is my second favorite team, so I was happy to see the OVC newcomer get a good win early on in their division 1 era.


----------



## 4Q_iu

PD INDY ALUM said:


> Not sure what you guys are cheering about.  This is a bad loss for the MVC.  First game for USI against a division One opponent? And it happens to be the Saluki's??
> We are headed down there soon and hope we play a lot better than SIU.  They shot poorly, and did not look anything like the team they had last year. Hope Valpo holds on against Western Michigan.  I respect ISU and SIU for going on the road to that bandbox gym.  Winning these games are important for multiple bids, come tournament time.



Don't waste your breathe -- both are closeted fans of Ind State-Evansville.


----------



## BrokerZ

I think it’s just a classic example of a let-down or trap game for a team coming off a huge win. SIU definitely overlooked their opponent in USI after beating Oklahoma State.

USI isn’t any good, and there wasn’t any pressure for us having to go there to play. We’ll be fine.


----------



## BankShot

4Q_iu said:


> Don't waste your breathe -- both are closeted fans of Ind State-Evansville.


Coming from the keyboard of one who specializes in "closet culture"...


----------



## BankShot

Saluki Basketball | SIU unable to slow down Southern Indiana in 71-53 loss at USI
					

SIU Salukis came up short against Southern Indiana in a decisive 71-53 loss at USI in Evansville Sunday afternoon.




					thesouthern.com
				




View from Dawgland...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I was reading the UE message board, and it appears most of their fans were pulling for USI too, which I found interesting. Actually most of their fans seem somewhat excited that they are going to have a cross town D1 rival, and think it will be good for the city.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I was reading the UE message board, and it appears most of their fans were pulling for USI too, which I found interesting. Actually most of their fans seem somewhat excited that they are going to have a cross town D1 rival, and think it will be good for the city.



Until USI potentially flips them and starts taking head-to-head local recruits. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## jturner38

PD INDY ALUM said:


> Not sure what you guys are cheering about.  This is a bad loss for the MVC.  First game for USI against a division One opponent? And it happens to be the Saluki's??
> We are headed down there soon and hope we play a lot better than SIU.  They shot poorly, and did not look anything like the team they had last year. Hope Valpo holds onagainst Western Michigan.  I respect ISU and SIU for going on the road to that bandbox gym.  Winning these games are important for multiple bids, come tournament time.


Yeah I'm wondering the same thing. It's weird to me that we complain about playing non D1 schools and playing horrible teams like a Chicago State or whoever but it's hard for hoping the conference does well in the non-conference (unless you have a personal grudge with a specific school) with the hopes INSU is pretty good and beats everyone or have few losses as possible and none would be considered a bad loss so in the off chance we don't win the MVC tournament maybe just maybe we qualify for an At-Large bid? Oh and multi-bid league means money for INSU just in case people forget but multiple bids is the last thing I even care about compared if there's a chance we can put ourselves in the NCAA tournament.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

jturner38 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering the same thing. It's weird to me that we complain about playing non D1 schools and playing horrible teams like a Chicago State or whoever but it's hard for hoping the conference does well in the non-conference (unless you have a personal grudge with a specific school) with the hopes INSU is pretty good and beats everyone or have few losses as possible and none would be considered a bad loss so in the off chance we don't win the MVC tournament maybe just maybe we qualify for an At-Large bid? Oh and multi-bid league means money for INSU just in case people forget but multiple bids is the last thing I even care about compared if there's a chance we can put ourselves in the NCAA tournament.


HOLY RUN-ON SENTENCES, BATMAN!!!  🤣


----------



## PD INDY ALUM

4Q_iu said:


> Don't waste your breathe -- both are closeted fans of Ind State-Evansville.


I share your frustration on the NCAA committee and how they hand out bids to middle pack power 5 conferences.  However, I am still wanting the MVC to be respected, and continue to be ranked as one of the upper echelon conferences; albeit mid major.  Since the NCAA bought the NIT, I am sure when bids go out for this tournament, wins and losses over other lower ranked conferences like the OVC are taken into account.  Oh, by the way, I understand the NIT final 4 is moving to Hinkle next spring! Madison Square Garden attendance obviously has dropped in recent years.  The MVC could use whatever TV money and publicity could be had from NCAA and NIT bids.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Guys, the days of multiple bids for the MVC are over. Not coming back unless someone wins 30+ games and beats multiple highly ranked P5 teams. Those bids are just never coming back.
> 
> I still agree with PD though. This is a bad loss for the MVC. But pretty typical for SIU.



Why do we have to explain this every single year on this forum... It's ridiculous to keep having this conversation. You want to watch the Valley and cheer on the other Valley teams - be my guest. But to act like they have some dwelling on Indiana State's postseason dreams is ridiculous at this point. The NCAA could care less if the tournament has more mid majors - they would much rather a middle of the pack B10 or SEC team get in the tournament than the 3 seed in the MVC. And quite frankly the league hasn't been that good for several years now and it will be further exploited now that our best players can so easily get paid to transfer to P5 schools.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

PD INDY ALUM said:


> I share your frustration on the NCAA committee and how they hand out bids to middle pack power 5 conferences.  However, I am still wanting the MVC to be respected, and continue to be ranked as one of the upper echelon conferences; albeit mid major.  Since the NCAA bought the NIT, I am sure when bids go out for this tournament, wins and losses over other lower ranked conferences like the OVC are taken into account.  Oh, by the way, I understand the NIT final 4 is moving to Hinkle next spring! Madison Square Garden attendance obviously has dropped in recent years.  The MVC could use whatever TV money and publicity could be had from NCAA and NIT bids.



Exactly. It's so short sighted. The other reason it matters is the RPI/BPI. Since it is heavily influenced by schedule, conference slates is what can do the most potential damage there since you play each team 2 and sometimes 3 times after conference tournaments. You want them to win every non-conference game so when it comes to your head-to-head, their BPI/RPI is as high as possible so that factors into YOUR calculation. 

Moreover, conferences like the A10 continue to get multiple bids and I mentioned that when Gonzaga leaves, the WCC was a multi-bid league and that will stop and potentially mean there will be a chance for one of the MM conferences to grab that spot. Again, just so short sighted.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Until USI potentially flips them and starts taking head-to-head local recruits. Be careful what you wish for.



Lets' be honest... I know nothing of USI Basketball or the facility - but I already think of them in the same light as Evansville. Quite frankly - Evansville Basketball does not operate like a D1 Basketball program. Evansville is big enough for a couple D2 teams for sure.


----------



## 4Q_iu

PD INDY ALUM said:


> I share your frustration on the NCAA committee and how they hand out bids to middle pack power 5 conferences.  However, I am still wanting the MVC to be respected, and continue to be ranked as one of the upper echelon conferences; albeit mid major.  Since the NCAA bought the NIT, I am sure when bids go out for this tournament, wins and losses over other lower ranked conferences like the OVC are taken into account.  Oh, by the way, I understand the NIT final 4 is moving to Hinkle next spring! Madison Square Garden attendance obviously has dropped in recent years.  The MVC could use whatever TV money and publicity could be had from NCAA and NIT bids.



I meant don't waste your breathe trying to explain why Tree alumni should want MVC schools to succeed in all non-MVC matchups (ala Salukis vs. Ind St-Evansville) to those two...  "individuals"

both are blinded by their sickening lust for Ind State-Evansville.

The NCAA bought the NIT b/c they spent decades trying to kill it and couldn't get it down.  So, they bought it and "guaranteed" every conf winner that didn't win their conf tourney would have a spot in the NIT...   I'm not positive but I don't think a P5 school that won the conf and dropped a conf tourney semi-final or final was invited to the NIT... pretty sure all were handed a spot in the NCAA

SOAPBOX

If the NCAA ever cedes more control to the P5 OR drops any/all FBS football sanctioning - the MBB tourney will be a P5-school only tourney.  the handwriting has been on the wall for decades; permanent barriers will be erected.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Duquesne on CBS Sports Network. They play a pretty big lineup an noticed Tre Williams went from playing almost 32 mpg to 18 so far this year.  They played a 3/4 court zone press or full court man the whole first half.
They have taken a lot of quick 3’s and want to play fast. They have several offensive rebounds with their bigs. ELEVEN offensive rebounds in the first half.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> Moreover, conferences like the A10 continue to get multiple bids and I mentioned that when Gonzaga leaves, the WCC was a multi-bid league and that will stop and potentially mean there will be a chance for one of the MM conferences to grab that spot. Again, just so short sighted.


You could be right, but I have a different theory on this. Usually Gonzaga, BYU, and St Mary's are in the at-large conversation most years. For fun, let's assume the Zags follow BYU into the Big 12. So if all three schools continue their success, it just means that the B12 is going to get two extra bids. With Gonzaga gone, St Mary's is even more likely than they are now, to end up with some crazy good records by seasons end, and still give the WCC a chance at two bids.

Based on that scenario, I don't think anything would actually opening up for other mid majors. In fact other mid major leagues could actually lose a potential spot if St Mary's doesn't take care of business in the WCC Tourney.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> You could be right, but I have a different theory on this. Usually Gonzaga, BYU, and St Mary's are in the at-large conversation most years. For fun, let's assume the Zags follow BYU into the Big 12. So if all three schools continue their success, it just means that the B12 is going to get two extra bids. With Gonzaga gone, St Mary's is even more likely than they are now, to end up with some crazy good records by seasons end, and still give the WCC a chance at two bids.
> 
> Based on that scenario, I don't think anything would actually opening up for other mid majors. In fact other mid major leagues could actually lose a potential spot if St Mary's doesn't take care of business in the WCC Tourney.



Gonzaga and St. Mary's were abnormal spenders compared to the rest of the conference so unless someone else makes a financial commitment to hoops, I think they will have the fall off. Also, unless St. Mary's can schedule like Gonzaga did, they lose the conference SOS and RPI/BPI bump due to Gonzaga getting to play top tier teams. There is a compounding effect.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UIC beat Jacksonville State 67-60.
Drake beat Wofford 80-72
Lipscomb beat Belmont 77-75
UNI/Virginia PPD due to the campus shooting.

Bradley hosts Eastern Michigan tonight. Going to be a very tough game for them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

EMU is extremely undisciplined and play 1-on-1 essentially. Just chucking shit up.

Henry for Bradley is still a load. Leons has also just locked Bates.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Chicago State is absolutely crushing Valpo so far, 49-24 at the half.
SEMO is doing the same to Evansville, 34-19. 
Missouri State tips off vs BYU here in a few.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Boy Valpo was a great add to the weak ass Valley…

Southern Indiana Evansville currently getting beat and Mo State getting beat. 

Perennial one bid league.


----------



## jturner38

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Boy Valpo was a great add to the weak ass Valley…
> 
> Southern Indiana Evansville current getting beat and Mo State getting best.
> 
> Perennial one bid league.


According to some ppl on here they don’t mind it 🙃


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

jturner38 said:


> According to some ppl on here they don’t mind it 🙃



I don’t mind it - I’d prefer the Valley to get 2 or 3 bids a year but that isn’t the reality of the current landscape.

And I’ll be damned if I cared then or I care now if Southern Indiana Evansville gets beat by SEMO or if MSU beats BYU - sorry I don’t care now and I’ve never cared. Cheer on the Valley if you’re bored and need something to cheer for. The league is weaker than it has ever been in 15+ years.

SEMO. Chicago State and BYU all better than the Valley on this night. That’s just wonderful… Long time Valley fans have held the league in much higher regard than what everyone else actually thinks of this league for a long time now.


----------



## jturner38

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don’t mind it - I’d prefer the Valley to get 2 or 3 bids a year but that isn’t the reality of the current landscape.
> 
> And I’ll be damned if I cared then or I care now if Southern Indiana Evansville gets beat by SEMO or if MSU beats BYU - sorry I don’t care now and I’ve never cared. Cheer on the Valley if you’re bored and need something to cheer for. The league is weaker than it has ever been in 15+ years.


You just said you prefer the Valley to get 2 or 3 and in the same breath said you don’t care. Which one is it? It’s not boredom stop it. Regardless of the landscape the bottom line is Valley schools are not winning games which brings RPI down or whatever metric the NCAA wants to use. It’s simple the league is weaker by not winning games. And only talking about non-conference anyway.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

jturner38 said:


> You just said you prefer the Valley to get 2 or 3 and in the same breath said you don’t care. Which one is it? It’s not boredom stop it. Regardless of the landscape the bottom line is Valley schools are not winning games which brings RPI down or whatever metric the NCAA wants to use. It’s simple the league is weaker by not winning games. And only talking about non-conference anyway.



I prefer that we get 2 or 3 bids - but I don’t cheer or give two shits if a Valley school wins on a given night. Never have. Been consistent on this for many years now. Simply put - I don’t cheer for any Valley schools to succeed. Maybe it’s a product of having competed against them in a different sport.

I will concede if a Valley school gets in the Big Dance and Sycamores are done - I’m definitely going to support the Valley school. Enough financial incentive in place and conference notoriety on the line that I must come off my personal stance at that point.

But if ya all want to be have an emotion attached to every big Valley win or every big Valley loss because it improves our RPI or some shit. Be my freaking guest and enjoy that life. The NCAA and the selection committee have LONG AGO ruined the value in me watching games with that sort of perspective. If you haven’t evolved or can’t understand it… I can’t help you.

I’m not hitching my at-large bid wagon to a conference with Valpo and SIUEvansville. Sorry.


----------



## jturner38

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I prefer that we get 2 or 3 bids - but I don’t cheer or give two shits if a Valley school wins on a given night. Never have. Been consistent on this for many years now. Simply put - I don’t cheer for any Valley schools to succeed. Maybe it’s a product of having competed against them in a different sport.
> 
> I will concede if a Valley school gets in the Big Dance and Sycamores are done - I’m definitely going to support the Valley school. Enough financial incentive in place and conference notoriety on the line that I must come off my personal stance at that point.
> 
> But if ya all want to be have an emotion attached to every big Valley win or every big Valley loss because it improves our RPI or some shit. Be my freaking guest and enjoy that life. The NCAA and the selection committee have LONG AGO ruined the value in me watching games with that sort of perspective. If you haven’t evolved or can’t understand it… I can’t help you.
> 
> I’m not hitching my at-large bid wagon to a conference with Valpo and SIUEvansville. Sorry.


No I can’t help you. The reality is you can say you prefer it but you really don’t. There’s no guarantee in basketball in winning. It’s simple logic how the tournament works. NCAA values Strength of Schedule over “winning”. There are so many examples over the years. There’s more than just those two schools. If the Valley were winning games especially the big games we wouldn’t be having this discussion. We will exactly enjoy that life if ISU is put in that position.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

jturner38 said:


> No I can’t help you. The reality is you can say you prefer it but you really don’t. There’s no guarantee in basketball in winning. It’s simple logic how the tournament works. NCAA values Strength of Schedule over “winning”. There are so many examples over the years. There’s more than just those two schools. If the Valley were winning games especially the big games we wouldn’t be having this discussion. We will exactly enjoy that life if ISU is put in that position.



You can say you prefer it but don’t have any emotion attached to it. Not caring if SIUEvansville randomly beats Kentucky or caring if they lose to another superior program like SEMO. I get to have this discussion about once a year - the outcome is always the same for me and the Valley. We move on from here and I don’t need to address it again.

Because…

I actually have lived that exact emotion for many years now and more often than not I’m on the right side of not caring - so I don’t need your help with it but thanks anyway.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I strongly agree with SSOM. The MVC is a one bid league barring a school getting to St Louis with 4 or less losses and losing a close game on Sunday. Even then they'll still be sweating it out come selection time (example: Drake in 2021).


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> Chicago State is absolutely crushing Valpo so far, 49-24 at the half.
> SEMO is doing the same to Evansville, 34-19.
> Missouri State tips off vs BYU here in a few.


SEMO won 67-61 over UE. SEMO was my personal pick to win the OVC this year.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I strongly agree with SSOM. The MVC is a one bid league barring a school getting to St Louis with 4 or less losses and losing a close game on Sunday. Even then they'll still be sweating it out come selection time (example: Drake in 2021).


In an expansion to this post, I personally have little interest in the basketball non-conference season anymore, outside of ISU and EIU of course, because the games literally mean nothing. I wanted the MVC to play 22 games, because it would get rid of two completely meaningless games.

For me to have an interest in a NC game anymore it has to include two schools playing each other from the following groups: MVC, OVC, MVFC (Dakotas, WIU, YSU). I suppose since I have an interest in both schools playing in these types of games it sort of feels like a conference game to me.

There's only 16 of these types of games, and 4 of them include ISU / EIU already:
WIU 71 @ ILSU 68
UALR 63 @ SIU 94
UTM 72 @ YSU 90
*ILSU 54 @ EIU 49*
SIU 53 @ USI 71
SEMO 67 @ UE 61
TSU @ SIU
*NDSU @ ISU*
SEMO @ BRAD
YSU @ WIU
VU vs SDSU
USI @ WIU
BRAD @ SIUE
SIUE @ ILSU
*WIU @ EIU
ISU @ USI*

I apologize if this post bored everyone, but I just wanted to make a point of where I'm at. Watching an MVC school play some random school I literally know nothing about, in a game that doesn't count for much of anything, just doesn't do it for me anymore. Heck, beyond tuning in to see how the MVC and OVC reps are doing in their NCAA Tournament game(s), I don't even pay attention to that garbage tournament anymore either.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

But to be clear - watching another Valley school is one thing I would definitely rather watch an MVC school play vs watching like a random Cincinnati or some shit game…

To hope or cheer for an outcome because that school is in the Valley… I refuse.


----------



## landrus13

MVC will never have multiple bids again. Especially with the weak additions of Valpo and UIC. This conference went downhill when Wichita and Creighton left. It's never gonna be the same. Those 2 brought some of the biggest crowds to the HC since the Bird and Menser days.


----------



## ISUCC

Murray State up 75-66 on #24 Texas A&M, 3:34, hope they hang on to help the MVC!


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> Murray State up 75-66 on #24 Texas A&M, 3:34, hope they hang on to help the MVC!


Looks like they’re going to hold on and win.


----------



## ISUCC

Murray State hangs on for the win! Massive win for the new MVC members tonight! 1st win over a top 25 team in 10 years, good for them!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

landrus13 said:


> MVC will never have multiple bids again. Especially with the weak additions of Valpo and UIC. This conference went downhill when Wichita and Creighton left. It's never gonna be the same. Those 2 brought some of the biggest crowds to the HC since the Bird and Menser days.


The MVC should have added NKU instead of UIC. NKU has been a top 2 team in the Horizon League pretty much every year since they joined the HL, while UIC has consistently been below average. NKU also invested in a super nice arena not too long ago. They also just beat Cincinnati by 13 the other night, and play in a state / region that demands high quality college basketball.

The problem is that the MVC office is too fixated on Chicago. I'm not sure we ever had a team from there before Loyola was added, and now the league acts like it can't survive without a Chicago presence.

Another problem is that no one in Chicago cares about UIC or Loyola. Cook County has 5 million people living there and those two schools only drew 3500 when they played each other a week ago.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamorefan96 said:


> The MVC should have added NKU instead of UIC. NKU has been a top 2 team in the Horizon League pretty much every year since they joined the HL, while UIC has consistently been below average. NKU also invested in a super nice arena not too long ago. They also just beat Cincinnati by 13 the other night, and play in a state / region that demands high quality college basketball.
> 
> The problem is that the MVC office is too fixated on Chicago. I'm not sure we ever had a team from there before Loyola was added, and now the league acts like it can't survive without a Chicago presence.
> 
> Another problem is that no one in Chicago cares about UIC or Loyola. Cook County has 5 million people living there and those two schools only drew 3500 when they played each other a week ago.


First, I agree about Chicago, from a philosophical standpoint.  But this is all about media deals.  Granted, ours isn't large by any stretch of the imagination, but adding Chicago schools opens up millions of households from a media standpoint.  

Now, I would think that NKU would achieve the same thing with the Cincinnati/Louisville metro, but I doubt that is anywhere near the size of Chicago.  

So from a basketball standpoint, I think you're right.   But the actual sports teams never impact the decision to add schools to a conference anymore.  It's all about households.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

IndyTreeFan said:


> First, I agree about Chicago, from a philosophical standpoint.  But this is all about media deals.  Granted, ours isn't large by any stretch of the imagination, but adding Chicago schools opens up millions of households from a media standpoint.
> 
> Now, I would think that NKU would achieve the same thing with the Cincinnati/Louisville metro, but I doubt that is anywhere near the size of Chicago.
> 
> So from a basketball standpoint, I think you're right.   But the actual sports teams never impact the decision to add schools to a conference anymore.  It's all about households.


I understand your point and the league's thinking, but the MVC's thinking here is flawed in my view. They are sacrificing quality for markets, which makes the league as a whole weaker. If the MVC would 100% focus on basketball quality and fan support in expansion, the media deals will take care of themselves, because people will tune into a good product that they actually want to watch. In the case of Chicago I think you could reasonably argue that Valpo is in that market. They are certainly in the Chicago Metropolitan Area, so I'm not sure why they felt like they needed UIC.

All the MVC has to do is look at the Horizon League and they'll realize these markets don't move the needle much at all for mid major basketball. The HL has schools in the major markets of Milwaukee, Detroit, Cincy, Dayton, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, and Indianapolis (did have Chicago); and it hasn't done much for them.


----------



## dino

Buffalo vs drake underway on espn3. Drake and Belmont in the same mte so there’s a chance they play each other there. Decent opportunities for both teams in this mte. Hopefully one of the mvc teams can win it.


----------



## Just A Fan

Drake trails Buffalo 40-33 at the half


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593668368627892226


----------



## Just A Fan

Drake rallies to beat Buffalo 80-72. Bulldogs outscore Buffalo 47-32 in 2nd half.


----------



## BrokerZ

And Murray State follows up their win over Texas A&M with a loss to Umass on a buzzer beater three.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> And Murray State follows up their win over Texas A&M with a loss to Umass on a buzzer beater three.



That's usually how live in the Valley goes. LOL


----------



## sycamorebacker

And A&m got blown out.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Belmont is getting ready to kick off. Gonna watch them since not really familiar. Playing a tomato can.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Forgot Gillespie is at Tarleton State. Wondered why the hell they had kids that looked long and athletic.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Belmont down 44-31 at the break. They don't like to be guarded aggressively. Not very solid defending the break, either.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Belmont down 44-31 at the break. They don't like to be guarded aggressively. Not very solid defending the break, either.



Tarlton became a turnover factory and Belmont within 10 now.


----------



## Huff77

Jason Svoboda said:


> Belmont down 44-31 at the break. They don't like to be guarded aggressively. Not very solid defending the break, either.


They're not gonna like us then.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Huff77 said:


> They're not gonna like us then.



Probably not. Tarleton just killed them with the same sort of positionless ball but we've been cleaner than they played. They forced a ton of Belmont TOs in that first half so if we come out and punch them in the mouth, we'll be fine. They also won without shooting the 3 that much. I can't recall more than a handful of hits.









						Tarleton vs. Belmont - Men's College Basketball Box Score - November 18, 2022 | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN for the box score of the Tarleton Texans vs. Belmont Bruins NCAAM basketball game on November 18, 2022




					www.espn.com


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Full slate of Valley games today.









						MVC Men's Basketball Scoreboard | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN to view the MVC Men's College Basketball Scoreboard




					www.espn.com


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bears dominating MTSU. MTSU can't shoot a lick.


----------



## BrokerZ

Murray with a good win over Tulsa today. The racers are a super hot and cold team right now. If they figure it out by St. Louis time, they’ll be a really tough out.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illinois State lost to LSU 77-61.
UNI up 11 on 4-0 San Fran at the half.









						MVC Men's Basketball Scoreboard | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN to view the MVC Men's College Basketball Scoreboard




					www.espn.com


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Illinois State lost to LSU 77-61.
> UNI up 11 on 4-0 San Fran at the half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVC Men's Basketball Scoreboard | ESPN
> 
> 
> Visit ESPN to view the MVC Men's College Basketball Scoreboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com


UNI melted down the stretch...ultimately losing to San Fran 75-69.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Interested to see how Drake plays against Tarleton after watching them against Belmont the other day. Tarleton throttled BC 70-54.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Interested to see how Drake plays against Tarleton after watching them against Belmont the other day. Tarleton throttled BC 70-54.



Drake coming out with some intensity on the defensive end.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tarleton is like watching our defense against Drake under Lansing. 

Lets just collapse on the post and leave DJ Wilkins or another shooter wide freaking open. He hit it? How could that be?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tarleton is like watching our defense against Drake under Lansing.
> 
> Lets just collapse on the post and leave DJ Wilkins or another shooter wide freaking open. He hit it? How could that be?


Is this game on TV somewhere?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Is this game on TV somewhere?



ESPN3/Cable stream.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tarleton isn't getting any calls and are melting down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illinois State up early on Western Kentucky.


----------



## Huff77

ECU up early on Toledo....thought Toledo would come out hungry.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Illinois State up early on Western Kentucky.



WKU dominated the Birds in the 2nd half. Up 12 in the closing seconds.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just tuned into UNI vs Grand Canyon. Panthers down 10 with 10 min to play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI loses to GCU, 69-67. 

They fought down the end but they're pretty much Bowen Born and that's it.


----------



## bluestreak

still early, but really not impressed with either NKU or Toledo.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illinois State drops to 2-5 after losing to Rhode Island, 57-44. Not a great MTE for them.

Valpo is currently getting run off the floor against Samford, 52-22 at the half.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Must have lost their edge when they quit being the crusaders.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamore tuff said:


> Must have lost their edge when they quit being the crusaders.



Maybe they need to become the Valpo Demon Beacons.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Illinois State drops to 2-5 after losing to Rhode Island, 57-44. Not a great MTE for them.
> 
> Valpo is currently getting run off the floor against Samford, 52-22 at the half.



Liberty beat Bradley, 55-44
UCF routed Evansville, 76-56
SIU plays Cal Baptist here in a bit.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Liberty beat Bradley, 55-44
> UCF routed Evansville, 76-56
> SIU plays Cal Baptist here in a bit.


I’ve been preaching on here for what seems like years now how F’ing pathetic this league is… Before we really had anything to support that theory other than what we were all watching.


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

it


SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I’ve been preaching on here for what seems like years now how F’ing pathetic this league is… Before we really had anything to support that theory other than what we were all watching.


its a good thing Loyola absconded or it could be worse ................ lol.


----------



## PD INDY ALUM

The Ramblers left for probably a better TV package money wise.  Not sure the A10 teams will draw better crowds than the alums in the Chicago area that went to cheer on the Sycamores, Redbirds, Braves and Salukis.  Their won loss record and ratings on Kenpom do not look all that great so far.  In the long run, UIC will benefit the MVC, with its huge amount of cash, superior venue, and a huge alumnae base in the Chicagoland area that could come alive one day.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

PD INDY ALUM said:


> The Ramblers left for probably a better TV package money wise.  Not sure the A10 teams will draw better crowds than the alums in the Chicago area that went to cheer on the Sycamores, Redbirds, Braves and Salukis.  Their won loss record and ratings on Kenpom do not look all that great so far.  In the long run, UIC will benefit the MVC, with its huge amount of cash, superior venue, and a huge alumnae base in the Chicagoland area that could come alive one day.


The biggest reason Loyola left is because the A10 is a better institutional fit for them. Including Loyola there are 11 private schools (out of 15) in the A10, 8 of which are Catholic; and all of the schools except SBU are located in large metropolitan areas.

UIC is a better fit for the MVC because they field baseball and a few other MVC sponsored sports that Loyola didn't offer. I was okay with their addition because of baseball, but I'm not really sure they deserved an invite. I think they got in purely because of their location and not because of their quality (particularly in men's basketball).

Going back to the Atlantic 10, I am somewhat concerned that if Belmont continues to have a high rate of success in the MVC that the A10 might end up grabbing them up too. Look at a map and they are a perfect fit right between St Louis and Charlotte (Davidson); plus it would add the Nashville market which is one of the fastest growing cities and a tourism center.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Valpo lost to SDSU, 61-50. They were neck and neck and then Krikke just quit being a focal point. 
Missouri State currently in a close game with UNC Wilmington.


----------



## ISUCC

unfortunately Missouri State lost to UNC Wilmington, so they get to play Ball State tomorrow

Evansville of course is losing to South Alabama


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> unfortunately Missouri State lost to UNC Wilmington, so they get to play Ball State tomorrow
> 
> Evansville of course is losing to South Alabama



Missouri State has a guard that is a real hothead. He was pushing guys and ended up getting a technical during the stretch I watched. 

Also, their PG that transferred in is fast as hell.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dating back to last Monday the MVC has gone 7-20 & Monday accounted for 4 of those wins. You know the analysis…


----------



## meistro

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Dating back to last Monday the MVC has gone 7-20 & Monday accounted for 4 of those wins. You know the analysis…


Terrible


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Anyone else watching the Missouri State vs Ball State game? About 14m left and Bears up a couple.





__





						LiveTV / WebPlayer
					

Free Live Sport Streams and videos are here!



					cdn.livetv601.me


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State fighting with Ball State now. This is going to be something to keep an eye on for our game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

7-21…


----------



## Jason Svoboda

LMAO. 

Ball State up 10 with a minute. Missouri State forces like 3-4 turnovers in a row to cut it to 2. Fouls Sparks with 10s to go. Sparks splits the pair. Clay drives to the hoop with like 5s to go and is blocked at the rim. Total lack of hoops IQ there after fighting back.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI (1-3) vs Northern Illinois (2-4) just tipped. 

Other games today:

Robert Morris (2-3) vs Evansville (1-5)
Bradley (3-3) hosting Merrimack (1-5)
Louisiana (5-0) at Drake (5-0) 
UIC (4-2) at Green Bay (0-5)
Murray State (3-2) at Chattanooga (2-3)


----------



## dino

This preseason playing out much like last years. Only difference is the expectations going into the season. 🤷🏻‍♂️. Last year was overhyped. This year just crickets waiting for any team to rise to the occasion.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI playing dead even almost with NIU. We play NIU here shortly. Not really scared of either team.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Yes, the Valley is shit outside of Drake, but who gives a shit? Most are clear on here it’s a one bid league and we have a team with the talent to be that one bid.


----------



## dino

Drake has some quality opportunities remaining so I wouldn’t count them out as an at large candidate. I just wouldn’t get my hopes up because the margin of error is small.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Ball State up 10 with a minute. Missouri State forces like 3-4 turnovers in a row to cut it to 2. Fouls Sparks with 10s to go. Sparks splits the pair. Clay drives to the hoop with like 5s to go and is blocked at the rim. Total lack of hoops IQ there after fighting back.


You’re saying Missouri State played really stupid and poorly coached?

Huh. How surprising. 🤔


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Yes, the Valley is shit outside of Drake, but who gives a shit? Most are clear on here it’s a one bid league and we have a team with the talent to be that one bid.



Most have just very recently understood this and some still don’t… So let’s just be clear about that.


----------



## dino

Evansville beats Bobby Morris 54-53. Drake currently up 17 right before the half.


----------



## dino

Oh, no. Harry! Wrong team.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596654894034870272


----------



## Bluethunder

dino said:


> Oh, no. Harry! Wrong team.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596654894034870272


Hey they are both patriots, so it’s all good!


----------



## dino

Valpo plays JMU tomorrow so i assume he got mixed up after looking over the schedule and recent results. I didn’t realize their was a patriot connection. 😂


----------



## ISUCC

Murray State just lost a close one to Chattanooga, while UIC will hang on to beat UWGB in night action


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Hey they are both patriots, so it’s all good!



which is why the mascots are Dukes and Colonials


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Other conference games today:

Missouri State at UIC
Southern Illinois at Evansville
Northern  Iowa at Bradley









						MVC Men's Basketball Scoreboard | ESPN
					

Visit ESPN to view the MVC Men's College Basketball Scoreboard




					www.espn.com


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Other conference games today:
> 
> Missouri State at UIC
> Southern Illinois at Evansville
> Northern  Iowa at Bradley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVC Men's Basketball Scoreboard | ESPN
> 
> 
> Visit ESPN to view the MVC Men's College Basketball Scoreboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com



Missouri State 66, UIC 51.
SIU 80, Evansville 53.
Bradley 68, UNI 53.


----------



## Bluethunder

For those of you who have ESPNU, Valpo and Belmont will tip off in about 45 minutes


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> For those of you who have ESPNU, Valpo and Belmont will tip off in about 45 minutes



Belmont by 20?

Illinois State plays Murray State, too.


----------



## treeman

I know Murray has a great fanbase and a loud arena but man would it look a lot better on TV if they did something with those deep corners.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Valpo is not good.

Illinois State is not good.


----------



## Bluethunder

Well Illinois State might not be good but they are going to overtime against a Murray State @ Murray State.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I wasn’t impressed by either ILSU or Belmont.


----------



## Sycamorefan96




----------



## BlueBleeder

Sycamorefan96 said:


> View attachment 1802


While it may not last....thats a thing of beauty


----------



## Sycamorefan96

It's definitely not an everyday sight that we're in first place a month in and have the best overall record in the MVC. What surprised me about the standings is that 8 of the 12 MVC schools actually have winning records.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Valpo is not good.
> 
> Illinois State is not good.



Evansville is not good.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Saw this over on Mvcfans. Got to have that Chicago market though .


----------



## DyedBlue

I was surprised, negatively, at the Belmont crowd as seen on ESPNU.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

DyedBlue said:


> I was surprised, negatively, at the Belmont crowd as seen on ESPNU.


Belmont doesn't have fans. Been trying to tell folks that for years. They'd only bring a few hundred to Evansville for the OVC Tournament. They're a very small private school and an afterthought in Nashville.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Saw this over on Mvcfans. Got to have that Chicago market though .
> 
> View attachment 1803



The market has nothing to do with the fanbase. You know that, right?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> The market has nothing to do with the fanbase. You know that, right?


Please explain to me what good the market is when literally no one in that market even cares. Valpo is also in the Chicago metropolitan area, so why don't they count? I'm not even old yet, but I'm old enough to remember when the MVC actually cared about basketball and attendance, and nothing else.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Please explain to me what good the market is when literally no one in that market even cares. Valpo is also in the Chicago metropolitan area, so why don't they count? I'm not even old yet, but I'm old enough to remember when the MVC actually cared about basketball and attendance, and nothing else.



Again, you're conflating things quite a bit. Valpo, while in "da region," would not be considered in the Chicago market when it comes to media rights. Media rights deals are based on the radius from the institution being added and leagues the the MVC have a much smaller penetration radius.

Doesn't matter if you don't like it, it's how they work. There was a long expose on this way back when as the Big Ten went after Rutgers because it made no sense. At the time, they were trying to get the BTN off the ground and simply by adding Rutgers, they could apply to get on basic cable in that area and auto collect essentially a couple bucks for every household. This is the same shit except our rights are worth cents on the dollar or even fractionals per household but it gives the media companies the inventory, especially as they expand their offerings -- don't notice if you've realized how many freaking streaming services but they seem to keep growing and companies are pushing sports off onto those since they can charge for those and cable subs have died out. You need to live by nothing else but "If it doesn't make dollars, it doesn't make sense" when it comes to these things.

This is also why it's unlikely your Dakota schools will ever get consideration because can't sell subs to sparsely populated rural areas. That is, unless they strike out with everything else. The media rights play also doubles as most of the Valley schools want to recruit from population centers where there are large numbers of potentials, not 38 dudes in a graduating class. Does it mean you have weaker attendance? Sure, but attendance is weak all the way up the food chain.


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville lost their 3rd leading scorer 









						Blaise Beauchamp leaving Evansville men's basketball program
					

One of the few holdovers from the previous University of Evansville men’s basketball regime has decided to leave nine games into a new season.



					www.courierpress.com


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> Evansville lost their 3rd leading scorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaise Beauchamp leaving Evansville men's basketball program
> 
> 
> One of the few holdovers from the previous University of Evansville men’s basketball regime has decided to leave nine games into a new season.
> 
> 
> 
> www.courierpress.com



Hilarious you think this is news here… Evansville basketball is a joke. The entire program is a complete and utter disgrace to the MVC and D1 athletics. They have fans who announce themselves as if they are relevant and above anything. It’s a joke.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

One of their few shooters. Oof.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

And Dave Ragland is standup people like I hope he turns them into a winner - big fan of Rags. He’s a good hire. But that school. That program. Those ignorant fans. Good luck.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> And Dave Ragland is standup people like I hope he turns them into a winner - big fan of Rags. He’s a good hire. But that school. That program. Those ignorant fans. Good luck.



He likely will but it is going to take him time. He probably needs 2-3 classes of his guys. But that ties right back into what you said... will their fans eat a couple bad seasons for a payoff down the road?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> Again, you're conflating things quite a bit. Valpo, while in "da region," would not be considered in the Chicago market when it comes to media rights. Media rights deals are based on the radius from the institution being added and leagues the the MVC have a much smaller penetration radius.
> 
> Doesn't matter if you don't like it, it's how they work. There was a long expose on this way back when as the Big Ten went after Rutgers because it made no sense. At the time, they were trying to get the BTN off the ground and simply by adding Rutgers, they could apply to get on basic cable in that area and auto collect essentially a couple bucks for every household. This is the same shit except our rights are worth cents on the dollar or even fractionals per household but it gives the media companies the inventory, especially as they expand their offerings -- don't notice if you've realized how many freaking streaming services but they seem to keep growing and companies are pushing sports off onto those since they can charge for those and cable subs have died out. You need to live by nothing else but "If it doesn't make dollars, it doesn't make sense" when it comes to these things.
> 
> This is also why it's unlikely your Dakota schools will ever get consideration because can't sell subs to sparsely populated rural areas. That is, unless they strike out with everything else. The media rights play also doubles as most of the Valley schools want to recruit from population centers where there are large numbers of potentials, not 38 dudes in a graduating class. Does it mean you have weaker attendance? Sure, but attendance is weak all the way up the food chain.


Our TV deal apparently gets each school in the MVC around $200K per year. So if we didn't have a Chicago presence, I wonder how much we'd get then? Obviously none of us knows that answer, but it's something I truly do wonder about.

As for recruiting we have 2 players on the team that are from the Illinois side of Chicagoland. I picked a random year (2010) pre-Loyola and we had 2 players from Chicago (Carl Richard and Isiah Martin).

It's obviously something some of us won't ever agree on, but in my opinion the whole "we need a Chicago presence" thing is extremely overblown. I really don't think not having a team in Chicago would hurt the MVC's ESPN+ deal, the Bally Sports deal, and the CBS Sports deal. Not sure what other platforms our games are on, but those are the main three I think.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Our TV deal apparently gets each school in the MVC around $200K per year. So if we didn't have a Chicago presence, I wonder how much we'd get then? Obviously none of us knows that answer, but it's something I truly do wonder about.
> 
> As for recruiting we have 2 players on the team that are from the Illinois side of Chicagoland. I picked a random year (2010) pre-Loyola and we had 2 players from Chicago (Carl Richard and Isiah Martin).
> 
> It's obviously something some of us won't ever agree on, but in my opinion the whole "we need a Chicago presence" thing is extremely overblown. I really don't think not having a team in Chicago would hurt the MVC's ESPN+ deal, the Bally Sports deal, and the CBS Sports deal. Not sure what other platforms our games are on, but those are the main three I think.



Recruiting = students, not players.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SIU getting jobbed at SLU. They are beating the piss out of them to no calls. I'm sure SIU fans are fucking livid right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> SIU getting jobbed at SLU. They are beating the piss out of them to no calls. I'm sure SIU fans are fucking livid right now.



Really like SIU's big Rupert. Dude is super active on the offensive boards, has some nice footwork. He was a transfer in from Saint Peter's.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Really like SIU's big Rupert. Dude is super active on the offensive boards, has some nice footwork. He was a transfer in from Saint Peter's.



SIU has a second big that's a freshman that is solid, too.


----------



## BrokerZ

Looks like it’s still pretty much the Lance Jones and Demask show. They have a few other decent pieces, but they still don’t have a true third offensive threat.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Looks like it’s still pretty much the Lance Jones and Demask show. They have a few other decent pieces, but they still don’t have a true third offensive threat.



I think #10 fits that role. He has been pretty solid today.

Domask is MIA today.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Johnson has hit 9 of his last 10 3’s for SIU 🔥 scorching hot


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The 3 is the only reason they're within 10 today. We absolutely cannot leave these guys open.


----------



## BrokerZ

Their stats are interesting. They’re 8th in the country in 3PA/FGM, but they only make them at 31% (253rd in the country).  Anytime you get a team to shoot it that much, they have a chance to get hot. SIU just doesn’t get hot regularly.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SIU with much better defensive intensity in the 2nd half. They've gotten it as close as like 5 but SLU just really talented.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> SIU with much better defensive intensity in the 2nd half. They've gotten it as close as like 5 but SLU just really talented.



Got within 2 and then Yuri Collins just took over and got it back to 10. Dude is going to have a NBA career.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think #10 fits that role. He has been pretty solid today.
> 
> Domask is MIA today.


He was shooting under 30% from three entering today, but I agree that his shot looks pretty solid.


----------



## ISUCC

Drake is crushing UIC, we play UIC twice


----------



## Sycamorefan96

For the record I actually like UIC better than Loyola. At least if we have to have a team in our conference from S***cago we have one with a baseball program. The conference definitely could have done worse. I just wonder if they truly deserved a bid based on athletics. Their baseball has done well in the HL in the past, but their basketball really hasn't ever done much of anything. 

As for their attendance against MSU, I pulled these comments from their board. 

"Our first game in the MVC and we have 16 fans in attendance."

"The halo center court feature and floor were the only bright spots today! Terrible attendance but in the box score it will say 4300 people when there was 300!"

"Official Box Score has 1,174…..must have been counting the teams staff and all the arena workers in that…"


----------



## Sycamorefan96

UIC is in our league now though, so no use in debating their addition I suppose. Hopefully long term they'll develop more of a following and benefit the conference. They do have a lot of alums in Chicagoland, but for some odd reason none of them seen to care about their basketball program.


----------



## jturner38

Sycamorefan96 said:


> For the record I actually like UIC better than Loyola. At least if we have to have a team in our conference from S***cago we have one with a baseball program. The conference definitely could have done worse. I just wonder if they truly deserved a bid based on athletics. Their baseball has done well in the HL in the past, but their basketball really hasn't ever done much of anything.
> 
> As for their attendance against MSU, I pulled these comments from their board.
> 
> "Our first game in the MVC and we have 16 fans in attendance."
> 
> "The halo center court feature and floor were the only bright spots today! Terrible attendance but in the box score it will say 4300 people when there was 300!"
> 
> "Official Box Score has 1,174…..must have been counting the teams staff and all the arena workers in that…"


They were added for students not athletics.


----------



## treeman

Not a fan of "market" moves but being in Chicago IS something even if nobody really pays attention to them. They have a HUGE enrollment with tons of cash. I think if they want to make a move, they can financially commit to elevate their programs quicker than most schools. Thought the MVC did a pretty darn good job with the off season adds. Belmont and Murray were pretty obvious and home-runs while UIC was more of a gamble. And even if it doesn't pay-off you get a bottom tier team (hey someone has to finish last) but in a huge market to attract potential students. As long as the bottom of the MVC can stay away from being 230+ we will be in good shape as a conference.


----------



## pbutler218

Watching Bradley/Missouri State and Mast is tearing them up. Bradley looking good offensively and defensively IMO. And....they are without Henry.....one of their better players.


----------



## treeman

D. Clay looks like he gained quite a bit of weight


----------



## pbutler218

Bradley held MSU to 40 points tonight. FORTY.......on their home court!


----------



## treeman

Will be interesting to see Ford as a coach when he doesn't have the 2 best pure talents in the league at his disposal. My guess is, It won't go well


----------



## BrokerZ

I think I’m impressed with Bradley, but wow did Missouri State look terrible.


----------



## pbutler218

I'm glad we don't play AT Bradley this year!


----------



## Bluethunder

treeman said:


> Will be interesting to see Ford as a coach when he doesn't have the 2 best pure talents in the league at his disposal. My guess is, It won't go well


I think we are already kind of seeing it


----------



## 4Q_iu

DyedBlue said:


> I was surprised, negatively, at the Belmont crowd as seen on ESPNU.


Gotta have that Nashville market


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Illinois State is up 15 late on Belmont.

Murray and Valpo are going to OT.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Racers win in OT. Both of Murray's MVC games have gone to OT and they've won both.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Bradley is losing to SIUE 33-25 at halftime. The game is being played at Edwardsville, and SIUE is 7-2 strangely enough.


----------



## Huff77

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Bradley is losing to SIUE 33-25 at halftime. The game is being played at Edwardsville, and SIUE is 7-2 strangely enough.


Wild finish


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Huff77 said:


> Wild finish



One for our imaginations, eh?


----------



## Huff77

Up 1, Bradley throws inbound pass away, SIUE picks it up and throws it away as their coach is trying to call timeout, Bradley regains and is fouled with 1.2.  Misses second free throw and SIUe calls time with .6.  Camera work goes to shit as it stays on inbounder and all of a sudden the crowd goes nuts.  Full court pass is tipped and SIUe recovers to flick backwards over the shoulder and in.  Ruled late...hard to tell because camera is shaking like the 89 world series. Very possible video wasnt good enough to confirm or change.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Huff77 said:


> Up 1, Bradley throws inbound pass away, SIUE picks it up and throws it away as their coach is trying to call timeout, Bradley regains and is fouled with 1.2.  Misses second free throw and SIUe calls time with .6.  Camera work goes to shit as it stays on inbounder and all of a sudden the crowd goes nuts.  Full court pass is tipped and SIUe recovers to flick backwards over the shoulder and in.  Ruled late...hard to tell because camera is shaking like the 89 world series. Very possible video wasnt good enough to confirm or change.


----------



## bluestreak

Bradley looks absolutely pathetic. Watching their offense make me appreciate watching the Trees all te more.


----------



## treeman

Huff77 said:


> Camera work goes to shit as it stays on inbounder and all of a sudden the crowd goes nuts.  hard to tell because camera is shaking like the 89 world series. Very possible video wasnt good enough to confirm or change.


Quite possibly the worst camera work I've ever seen for a sporting event. truly remarkable that they had 4 angles on it and they all were crap. There is  one shaky shot that shows that the kid didn't get the shot off; but could you imagine being a ref and looking at the monitor at that one?


----------



## Bluethunder

Really didn’t need a replay. There were .6 seconds left and they threw the ball all the way down to the free throw line. A player tipped it, starting the clock, and then a different player grabbed it and heaved it blind. So even though it went in there was no way it could have counted with only .6 on the clock and the ball being touched before a different player grabbed and shot.


----------



## Gotta Hav

And in what I would call an upset, Evansville beats Campbell 72 - 66.


----------



## Huff77

Gotta Hav said:


> And in what I would call an upset, Evansville beats Campbell 72 - 66.


Matt Mardis' Campbell Camels


----------



## Gotta Hav

The Valley wins another game tonight Illinois State beats


Huff77 said:


> Matt Mardis' Campbell Camels


I guess that Commercial Real Estate work fell flat for him, huh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI in a dogfight with McNeese State. About 15m to play and 32-31 game. 

I've seen UNI 5 times now. They'd be a very frustrating team to follow. Crazy inconsistent. If Bowen Born is struggling, they have problems scoring. I'd assume whatever game plan we have will be throwing size at him and forcing someone else to do something. They badly need Phife back.


----------



## pbutler218

These other MVC games just seem so slow paced and boring to me. Even the announcers sound boring. Yuck.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

McNeese forgot how to dribble the last minute. They've given UNI like 15 chances to tie it. Awful.

If they hold on to win after that... LMAO


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> McNeese forgot how to dribble the last minute. They've given UNI like 15 chances to tie it. Awful.
> 
> If they hold on to win after that... LMAO



UNI loses at home, 52-49. They got 2 more shots off.


----------



## ISUCC

That couldn't have gone any worse for UNI there at the end, we'll destroy them


----------



## BrokerZ

McNeese State is bad, like as bad as Green Bay bad. This makes our loss to UMKC look like we lost to the Golden State Warriors.


----------



## ISUCC

And now Drake is literally getting blown out at Richmond, if we don't win the MVC going away this year there are going to be a lot of disappointed Sycamore fans, this is our year folks!


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> And now Drake is literally getting blown out at Richmond, if we don't win the MVC going away this year there are going to be a lot of disappointed Sycamore fans, this is our year folks!


A lot of games to play.


----------



## bluestreak

Hard to believe that Drake looks this bad. Moving on defense as if they have cement shoes


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This league is so weak…


----------



## bluestreak

You know, i had thought up to now that the "this league is weak" comments were just overreaction, but I'm now convinced. We should win this league without question this year.


----------



## bluestreak

I think our defense of DrVries showed opponents that he doesn't like to be pressured. Contest his shot outside of 10 feet and he becomes ordinary.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Speaking of bad, I'm over in Charleston watching EIU and WIU battle for an axe. Getting a little refreshment course on "Marty Ball".


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Yikes 😂


----------



## pbutler218

And......Bellarmine thrashing Murray State right now.


----------



## pbutler218

Murray State making a comeback now.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Deadbirds escape w/ 6-pt win


----------



## pbutler218

Bellarmine wins over Murray State and Illinois State wins over SIUE. Hate to say it but Illinois State looks like they are improving a bit.


----------



## treeman

Belmont and MTSU coming down to last possession. Belmont down 1 with the ball 15 ticks left


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fun ass game with Belmont and MTSU. Going back and forth. Belmont just made a bad IQ play by their main dude and MTSU scored with 14.6 to go.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Belmont's Sheppard is a nice player though. Henry will definitely have his hands full in that game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, refs called an offensive foul on the game winner attempt.


----------



## treeman

And thats why you guard the inbound. Belmont in position to send it to overtime with a 3 here


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Wow, refs called an offensive foul on the game winner attempt.


good call I thought


----------



## treeman

wow


----------



## treeman

Looks like Belmont will cap off a pretty horrid day for the MVC with a L. If the bruins can figure out how to consistently get 3k-4k in that arena that could be a real nice home court advantage for them. Pretty nice arena that looks great on TV


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Belmont shot their load in regulation. Have got blasted here in OT.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Looks like Belmont will cap off a pretty horrid day for the MVC with a L. If the bruins can figure out how to consistently get 3k-4k in that arena that could be a real nice home court advantage for them. Pretty nice arena that looks great on TV



I'd hope Missouri State and SIU win their games.


----------



## BrokerZ

These losses are expecially bad because these teams everyone are losing to would be middling MVC teams at best (Richmond would be top-half). It’s not like the league is losing to the top-25; no, they’re losing to a bunch of Valparaiso’s.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'd hope Missouri State and SIU win their games.



Both look like they will be trailing at the half. Oof.


----------



## Bluethunder

Speaking of Valparaiso, they lost 98-61 at Ole Miss, and I’m not even sure it was that close. 

Unless he has a contract they can’t afford to buy out, Lottich will be fired at the end of the season if not sooner. 

At least UIC (new to the league) and Evansville (new coach and AD) have an excuse for being picked towards the bottom of the league. Valpo has been here for several years with a coach that has been there for several years and yet they seem to be getting worse.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

More than likely we will go on about a 4 year run at winning the conference. We will cut football. Go all in on hoops. And the rest will be history. You heard it here first.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

SIU tied with a 3-6 SWAC school with 10 minutes to go in the game.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

MO State and Ft Wayne are also tied with 5 minutes to go in that game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> MO State and Ft Wayne are also tied with 5 minutes to go in that game.



Yeah, it's been back and forth all game. Their PG Mason is really starting to develop.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

These are not games the Valley is supposed to be struggling with. These are the teams the Valley is supposed to hammer.

I was down on the Valley long long before most anywhere - even I’m shook by how dreadful this league is.

That said - I still want to hammer the Sycamores and the points tomorrow. I think we take care of business. And quite frankly we should crush this league moving forward.


----------



## Bluethunder

Purdue Ft Wayne about to win at Missouri State. 

Man the bears have a shitty coach.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Ft Wayne wins 65-61.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Purdue Ft Wayne about to win at Missouri State.
> 
> Man the bears have a shitty coach.



Their board is/has been calling for his head.


----------



## ISUCC

IPFW wins at Missouri State, again, we'd better win the MVC by a mile.....


----------



## Sycamorefan96

3 to go and SIU is only up 64-61 on Alcorn St.


----------



## ISUCC

looks like SIU will hang on and beat Alcorn State, not a very good day for the MVC, just 3 wins, hopefully we win big tomorrow


----------



## BrokerZ

I knew the Valley would be down overall this year, but I didn’t think it would be this bad. 

Sucks that all of the anchors are dragging us down. Now I know how Wichita State felt.


----------



## meistro

Wow! The Valley sucks. Glad we now have 12 ways to split the pot instead of 10.


----------



## Bluethunder

my hope is that the with the league showing itself to be so weak maybe many of the teams will cannibalize  each other and allow one or two teams (us?) to pull away. Maybe there will be a logjam of .500ish teams that beat each other and if we can win at home and take a few more on the road we can pull away.


----------



## jturner38

Let’s not get too carried away. We lost to UMKC. This is why I said you hope other Valley schools win their games in non-con bc boy has it been ugly this season. BARF!!


----------



## BrokerZ

jturner38 said:


> Let’s not get too carried away. We lost to UMKC. This is why I said you hope other Valley schools win their games in non-con bc boy has it been ugly this season. BARF!!


Too late. I’m already way too carried away. Can’t stop me now. 

Time to move out of this conference and finally get in a league with schools that actually want to compete in basketball.


----------



## Huff77

MVCC Missouri Valley Classic Conference.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Agree, the MVC is pretty bad this year.

It's so bad, I can envision us finishing the regular season at 30-4 with one of the losses in the championship game of the MVC tournament; and NOT receive an at-large invitation to the NCAA.  Be prepared.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Gotta Hav said:


> Agree, the MVC is pretty bad this year.
> 
> It's so bad, I can envision us finishing the regular season at 30-4 with one of the losses in the championship game of the MVC tournament; and NOT receive an at-large invitation to the NCAA.  Be prepared.


Make that 29-5


----------



## Huff77

Still 30-4 with losses at Valpo and UIC. But we winning STL now


----------



## Bluethunder

Gotta Hav said:


> Make that 29-5


And the last team in the tourney will probably be Louisville because they will get 4 conference wins and therefore deserve the at large


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

No MVC team will get an at-large no matter the record. Remember they changed the selection rules when the MVC discovered how to work the rpi a few seasons ago.
Very simple - win at ArchMadness or go home.


----------



## Bluethunder

If we can win the conference we get in to the NIT. I know it’s not the NCAA but it’s something


----------



## dino

FanSinceArenaDays said:


> No MVC team will get an at-large no matter the record. Remember they changed the selection rules when the MVC discovered how to work the rpi a few seasons ago.
> Very simple - win at ArchMadness or go home.


I think drake would have an outside shot but they’d have to win their upcoming games vs slu (road) and Mississippi state (neutral) and then dominate the rest of their conference. I’m not predicting that will happen but they have the only foreseeable path to an at large. 

Probably a 1 bid league. But expectations weren’t very high for 2 before the season started.


----------



## pbutler218

UNI lost at home to South Florida on a last second three pointer. They trailed most of the game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Watching UIC for the first time this year. Must have caught their lights out shooting night, but they're 8-14 from 3 at the half. Despite that, they're only up 5 against Prarie View A&M. 

I think I also saw Quamari Peterson got an offer from them recently.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Watching UIC for the first time this year. Must have caught their lights out shooting night, but they're 8-14 from 3 at the half. Despite that, they're only up 5 against Prarie View A&M.
> 
> I think I also saw Quamari Peterson got an offer from them recently.



They led wire to wire essentially. The Carter kid is a nice player for them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Murray State came back to beat Chicago State.

SIU beat up some tomato can.


----------



## Eric33_5

Watching Drake at SLU, they’re up 71-64 with 5:10 left in the second half. Hope they win. SLU is playing a 2-3 zone against them.


----------



## meistro

1-4 for the Valley today


----------



## pbutler218

Drake just beat previously undefeated Mississippi State!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IPWF currently up 19 at half on our instate rival Southern Indiana.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> IPWF currently up 19 at half on our instate rival Southern Indiana.


Lord that was such a bad loss. 

Especially since it is such a heated rivalry

🥱


----------



## treeman

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> IPWF currently up 19 at half on our instate rival Southern Indiana.


We can just make IPFW our instate rival later this evening.


----------



## Bluethunder

UIC on at 9 if you get the big ten channel. Playing at Northwestern.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> UIC on at 9 if you get the big ten channel. Playing at Northwestern.



Carter was their standout when I watched them the other day. He's not done much but complain to the refs so far.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Ft Wayne is actually pretty decent this season. They beat Missouri State in Springfield a couple of weeks ago too.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

50 on UIC has been impressive tonight.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southern Indiana lost to IPFW by 24… 

The more I think about it the more it seems like one of the worse losses in program history. The follow up performance on the road given D’s are a much much better team that Southern Indiana - but that performance was equally as shit.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Southern Indiana lost to IPFW by 24…
> 
> The more I think about it the more it seems like one of the worse losses in program history. The follow up performance on the road given D’s are a much much better team that Southern Indiana - but that performance was equally as shit.



SSOM -- don't overlook that the Squawking Chickens were NOT playing at home -- I don't think they can afford to pay the officials at away games


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> SSOM -- don't overlook that the Squawking Chickens were NOT playing at home -- I don't think they can afford to pay the officials at away games



Fuck... Aint that the truth. I have never seen a hack job like that. I thought at 9-1 you would have earned some sort of respect from officials - you're coming off a couple impressive road wins in a blowout at Miami of Ohio and a conference road win at Southern IL. I thought we would have earned some road respect - instead the opposite happened. We got two straight games of officials basically saying you will get nothing and you will like it.


----------



## jturner38

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Southern Indiana lost to IPFW by 24…
> 
> The more I think about it the more it seems like one of the worse losses in program history. The follow up performance on the road given D’s are a much much better team that Southern Indiana - but that performance was equally as shit.


UMKC was the worst.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lots of games on tonight. Just finished up watching Murray State get blitzed off the court in the 1st. I've watched them 4 times now and you never seem to get the same team twice. I bet their fans feel like ours do at times.


----------



## treeman

Murray State just had their 3rd 10 second violation of the night....you can go entire seasons without a seeing a single one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Murray State just had their 3rd 10 second violation of the night....you can go entire seasons without a seeing a single one.



Nice. 

I flipped over to Evansville since we play them next for conference play. They're giving it effort against Bellarmine, just not very talented. If we don't sweep them this year, it will be such a huge disappointment.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nice.
> 
> I flipped over to Evansville since we play them next for conference play. They're giving it effort against Bellarmine, just not very talented. If we don't sweep them this year, it will be such a huge disappointment.



Evansville has fought back in the 2nd. Bellarmine just turning it over and missing in the 2nd though.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

SIU hangs on to beat SEMO 70-68 in Cape Girardeau after trying to give the game away. SEMO missed the game winning three at the buzzer.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Evansville has fought back in the 2nd. Bellarmine just turning it over and missing in the 2nd though.



Evansville gonna win this. Bellarmine shot like 60% in the 1st and completely can't hit here in the 2nd. Have like 10 points.


----------

